# Pet Names Anyone? (hopefully humorous)



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

My divorce was finalized a couple of months ago, during which I hung out here often, usually lurking around offline. I found a lot of strength in the stories many of you have posted, they gave me strength to move forward and onwards when all I wanted to do was curl up into a ball and cry. For that I thank you all.

There were times when I read others threads and I smiled a little. At what you may ask? Well it would be all the names us BS have given to the AP (affair partner?). So I ask of you to respond with your pet names, so that we may share a little laughter at such a dark time.

Many thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

Fat Bastard


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

The anti-chris (we are both named chris)


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

me and my wife eventually started calling him either whatshisface or fvckhead


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Not mine but some one on the forum a while ago referred to the trashy other woman as "The Cum Dumpster"


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

:BoomSmilie_anim: DD - donkey d!ck


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Slu tta.

The B(**) B!tch. 

Lifesaver.


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

"She thinks I'm psycho cause I like to rhyme her name with things..." ~~ Taylor Swift - Better than Revenge

On that note - "Saggy"

"Errands for your mom" (b/c he regularly said he was out "doing errands for his mom...")

Also, others who were less personal to me:

*The wrong number girl
*Facebook wh0re


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

With thanks and deep admiration for Apple. Who is the queen of pet names

skankosaurus maximus


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Scumbag coward. Because that's what he is.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Dink

On one of her web pages I discovered, she referred to herself and her husband at the time as Dinks (Dual Income No Kids) when describing their lifestyle.

To horse people, a dink means something completely different. A dink is the bad horse nobody really wants. LOL!!!


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Snatch


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

The Craigslist ****: She used to post ads on CL in search of "discreet" relationships.

Mother of the Year: In the above mentioned ads, she requested that the potential sex partners meet her somewhere her kid could play while they talked. You don't have to be a mother to know that taking a small child to meet strangers off the internet is using poor judgement. She also told her older daughter about her affair and sent her into the office where I work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

My ex husband is affectionately known as Asshat and the ow as Skankasaurus Wrecks  And yes Ing, I do love those fun words


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

ing said:


> With thanks and deep admiration for Apple. Who is the queen of pet names
> 
> skankosaurus maximus


:bounce:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

There was a post by Apple in which she gives a play by play of the whole ridiculous drama between Asshat and his skanks. It's a hoot and it had me RTFLMAO - still does.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I call her The Gimp. She has palsy and she's about 300 lbs. Not that I make fun of anyone with a disability, just this b*tch


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

morituri said:


> There was a post by Apple in which she gives a play by play of the whole ridiculous drama between Asshat and his skanks. It's a hoot and it had me RTFLMAO - still does.


 I cracked myself up too, Mori. I'm going to have to find it now. Let's see if I can remember exactly where I posted that at....


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I cracked myself up too, Mori. I'm going to have to find it now. Let's see if I can remember exactly where I posted that at....


This should be it http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/30624-so-mad-7.html#post419275


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Not mine but some one on the forum a while ago referred to the trashy other woman as "The Cum Dumpster"


Wonder if that could be shortened to Cumster? 


Usually I stick with "OW" but throw in the occasional "so and so" or "whatsherface". I'm sure in a year or two it will become much more colorful.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> This should be it http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/30624-so-mad-7.html#post419275


That's the one. Thanks Apple :rofl:


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> This should be it http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/30624-so-mad-7.html#post419275


Too.....f'ing....funny!!!!!!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Although I haven't officially used this term on here, I have called the OW this when talking to my friends. I've called her the "doorknob" because well, everybody gets a turn. She is such a trampburger. Ya'll gonna put me on a roll now.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> She is such a trampburger.


With or without cheese? :rofl:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

AppleDucklings said:


> This should be it http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/30624-so-mad-7.html#post419275



:rofl::rofl:
That post kicks ass!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> With or without cheese? :rofl:


well she does have those big cheesey thighs...ewwwwww I just grossed myself out!!!!


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

:rofl:


Thanks for the morning chuckles Apple! Trampburger is an excellent moniker for a slore. Just another nasty piece of meat.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

LuvMyH said:


> The Craigslist ****: She used to post ads on CL in search of "discreet" relationships.
> 
> Mother of the Year: In the above mentioned ads, she requested that the potential sex partners meet her somewhere her kid could play while they talked. You don't have to be a mother to know that taking a small child to meet strangers off the internet is using poor judgement. She also told her older daughter about her affair and sent her into the office where I work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


YUK!! That's the lowest of the low...to involve a child in anything like that is disgusting. To involve yourself is plain stupidity. I understand that peolpe can no longer post personal ads or ads for "discreet" relationships on Craigs List. Apparently discreet relationships and murdering stalkers go hand in hand....she'll be lucky if she doesn't end up injured or dead.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

wow. such anger


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> This should be it http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/30624-so-mad-7.html#post419275


Funniest part about that post is how it actually makes sense when reading it. :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> wow. such anger




and what're you gonna do about it?! yeah? punk!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> and what're you gonna do about it?! yeah? punk!!


I usually save my psychotic outbursts for cashier lines, parking lots, calling Sprint customer service, Time Warner and the airport/airplanes.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I usually save my psychotic outbursts for cashier lines, parking lots, calling Sprint customer service, Time Warner and the airport/airplanes.


Don't get me going on Sprint  I have some little "pet names" for them as well.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I just saw Confused and Bitter use the name "Sh!tty McButterpants" for her OW (it was filtered so maybe it was Slvtty?)


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I just saw Confused and Bitter use the name "Sh!tty McButterpants" for her OW (it was filtered so maybe it was Slvtty?)


either way, it's pretty good


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My W's EA partner is He Who Shall Not Be Named.

Her PA partner is just plain ol' Dumbass. And, without anyone else In the office knowing its origins, most of our other co-workers refer to him as Dumbass, as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, I dont have any for the OM but I have an ex GF (who, in hindsight I am SOOOO glad I did NOT marry) that I call the Medusa. Never look directly at the Medusa!


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Ty guys that was an awesome read, I def needed that today. Apple I love your banter in that thread, it's what made me start this thread. Maybe you could help me come up with a name for my exH. Piece of work that man, told me today it's not his fault I'm hurting, that only I have control over my emotions.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

always_hopefull said:


> Ty guys that was an awesome read, I def needed that today. Apple I love your banter in that thread, it's what made me start this thread. Maybe you could help me come up with a name for my exH. Piece of work that man, told me today it's not his fault I'm hurting, that only I have control over my emotions.


Dinosaur references are always fun. I call the ow skankasaurus but you can use it with the piece of work husband as well....
Bastardasaurus
Jerkasaurus
Assasaurus
Lyingpieceofsh*tasaurus

Just think of something you like that's demeaning but brings a smile to your face and add "saurus" to it. Much fun!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

When I really want to wind my wife up I use all SIX of my wife's names.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"Deceased" would be good.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's one I saw used on another site--Slvtzilla.


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wh*re from hell......


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

cun*t


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> "Deceased" would be good.



Thanks for that :rofl:


----------

